# The wonderful return



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2020)

after 3 plus months of a forced layoff the gyms here are finally opening. I'm sure many of you can understand the emotions I experienced with my 1st day of having some iron in my hands again and a weighted bar on my  back. 

The average person will think eh, 3 months isn't a long time. What's the big deal?  We're not average people. We're  iron warriors, gym soldiers, blood sweat and fuking tears lifting machines! 

This layoff has been the longest I've had in 17 years!  Being back today felt like part of my soul was waking up from a dreaded nightmare. It's how much this part of my life means to me. 

My comeback will be as follows:

4-5 weeks,  full body workouts; Mo, wed, Fri.
Tue & Sat will be cardio of some sort.

Next 4-5 weeks, upper/ lower;  Mo, Tue, Thu, Fri.
Wed, Sat some sort of cardio

Next 8-10 week, PPL; mo, tu, we, fr, sat, sun. ( ill have cardio in there still a couple days  a week)

After I'll come up with something different to keep my going . 

Seek..


----------



## Trump (Jun 13, 2020)

Was back in today myself buddy and I must say I felt exactly the same. I got 1.5 hours 6 days a week in a friends gym behind closed doors. Only a few selected people are being let in through the back door as we still have all ours closed for the foreseeable future


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 13, 2020)

Fookin' Aye. Enjoy it, Mate. I'm still bound to me garage cage & heavy bag, but tis' better than many have it.

Looking forward to joining ye' in a proper gym workout soon.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 13, 2020)

We open for out door training Monday. Excited to get back to the iron. Going to take a similar approach to ease myself back in the groove.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome back cotter


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 13, 2020)

Damn bro you just motivated me to lift harder and heavier I think. Just left the gym making me wanna head back after I replace the kitchen faucet. I wanna be an iron warrior lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 13, 2020)

It's good to be back. There are way less people there now too, but it seems like the regulars are the ones who have returned so far. I'm still a little weary of catching covid, but I feel like the reasonable precautions I take are good enough.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 13, 2020)

Glad the her that you are able to get back to it. 

I remember when our gym reopened. It was better than sex lol.

Some can't understand what it feels like for us. The gym has been a 30 year hobby for me. Nothing in the world like it.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 14, 2020)

Haven't allowed any of this stop my training,just the lack of machines & heavy leg press, extensions and things i don't have at home,
Just used it to my advantage to train harder w basic movements SDB,
But looking forward to returning to the gym, I'm in Jersey, tomorrow mostly everything is opening back up,but gyms? So you can go to a public pool w 20+ strangers, but not the gym???WTF?? Don't even get me started! Good luck to all& enjoy your workouts! F**K Phil Murphy!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 14, 2020)

I feel for all you who were unable to workout due to the Covid BS...I am sure its real good to be back at it! Hopefully we can be back to where we were before some jack wagon let the virus out...


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 14, 2020)

Found a gym that made me sign a waver.3 hard days...sore asked hell.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd just like to chime in with a general public service announcement that if you haven't done any adduction during quarantine GO EASY ON THE ADDUCTOR WHEN YOU FIRST GET BACK TO THE GYM.

*Hobbles back to bed*


----------



## Seeker (Jun 16, 2020)

Been waiting to say this. SKEEEEEWAAATTTSSS!!!


----------



## snake (Jun 16, 2020)

We say it's important but you really don't realize how much until you can't do it. Nothing like that first set of 135 on the squat bar, it's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 18, 2020)

First workout back feels like coming home. Every rep is pure bliss.  

Enjoy getting back to it.  You have gone longer than I have without a gym open, but you’ll find  a pound is still a pound and it’s been waiting patiently for your return.

Go get it!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 18, 2020)

It's like seeing an old friend... It just feels right.  

Good to hear you're back in the gym tossing some steel.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 18, 2020)

Glad your back buddy!! Make the most of it everyday.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 18, 2020)

Not sure how it feels to miss time, but it must suck. Its the daily relief and 42 year hobby since I started my home gym back in 1978/79 as a 12/13 year old.
(Got a bunch of stuff that Xmas (bench, two 110 lb. weight sets, mounted a pulley in the ceiling, etc) and haven't had more than a week off in 41 years.

Keeps me somewhat sane, keeps me from binge-drinking alcohol, and many other bad things, mKay). Glad yo are back at it, and props for making it 12 weeks without.
Imagine 12 weeks w/out sex or busting a nut??


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 18, 2020)

My gym opened back up a couple weeks ago but now our governor has made masks mandatory in all indoor public spaces starting next week so I'm not sure how that will affect gyms. They'll either have to close again or hopefully they won't be included because there's no way you can work out with a mask on. In fact it might be dangerous :^ /


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> My gym opened back up a couple weeks ago but now our governor has made masks mandatory in all indoor public spaces starting next week so I'm not sure how that will affect gyms. They'll either have to close again or hopefully they won't be included because there's no way you can work out with a mask on. In fact it might be dangerous :^ /



Douche bags have been wearing masks in the gym since before there was a pandemic. You’ll be fine.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 18, 2020)

My state reopened & promptly had the biggest spike to date.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2020)

*we*

1st week back with lifting in the books. Its a beautiful thing! Squats felt great and form was still spot on. Its amazing how in the 1st week I'm already starting to fill in around the quads, traps and back. Of course not back to form prior to shutdown but its looking and feeling good. Back to full body this week. I will add some deads on Wednesday.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 23, 2020)

Seeker said:


> 1st week back with lifting in the books. Its a beautiful thing! Squats felt great and form was still spot on. Its amazing how in the 1st week I'm already starting to fill in around the quads, traps and back. Of course not back to form prior to shutdown but its looking and feeling good. Back to full body this week. I will add some deads on Wednesday.




Same here.. I was doing what i could with what i had for the time being. it was a seamless transition back into the gym.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 23, 2020)

Even if my gym was open I wouldn’t go back right now if you paid me! Good luck with your comeback!


----------

